# בשלך



## OsehAlyah

What does בשלך mean?

I see it quite often appear in song lyrics.


----------



## mediterraneo24

Context is neede
generally it means you continue with your old ways


----------



## OsehAlyah

Thanks mediterraneo. As I mentioned I heard it in several songs. Here's a link to one I especially like:
http://shironet.mako.co.il/artist?type=lyrics&lang=1&prfid=2224&wrkid=32941


----------



## arbelyoni

It's part of a longer expression: את בשלך (or אתה בשלך, הוא בשלו etc...).
I would translate it as "you won't budge" or "you refuse to yield".

I was actually thinking of מפנה מקום by Berry Sakharof.


----------



## OsehAlyah

mediterraneo24 said:


> generally it means you continue with your old ways





arbelyoni said:


> It's part of a longer expression: את בשלך (or אתה בשלך, הוא בשלו etc...).
> I would translate it as "you won't budge" or "you refuse to yield".


Thanks guys. Both of your translations are quite consistent, although I noticed they are both leaning to the negative side. This is probably just coincidental? Since in Liat's song I linked above the meaning is positive. As in "and you keep on going, you don't give up".


arbelyoni said:


> I was actually thinking of מפנה מקום by Berry Sakharof.


Also a pretty good song.


----------



## anipo

It can be positive or negative. It depends on the context and on how the speaker takes to the other person's stand. You know, where one person sees perseverance another one sees obstinacy ...


----------



## OsehAlyah

תודה אניפה


----------



## arielipi

Ive never encountered it in a positive way, could you give an example?


----------



## anipo

.אף אחד לא האמין במחקר של דני שכטמן, אך הוא בשלו. בסוף הוא זכה בפרס נובל
And I could give other examples about statesmen... who decided against all those fools who sit in the parliaments of the world.
Certainly, there are also lots of examples in the opposite direction, in which those who didn't budge were the fools...


----------



## arielipi

Thats not positive, its neutral! beshelo is akshan built in, and many times added with scent of arrogance.


----------



## OsehAlyah

arielipi said:


> Ive never encountered it in a positive way, could you give an example?


How about in the song that I linked above?


----------



## arielipi

neutral. its either neutral or negative. when neutral it is followed by positive word.


----------



## origumi

OsehAlyah said:


> How about in the song that I linked above?


ואת בשלך את לא מוותרת has the same meaning as anipo's example about the Nobel Prize winner Schechtman: to be persistent, not give in.


----------



## arielipi

Which is neutral. You say its positive because you know the result.


----------



## mediterraneo24

This expression is more often heard with the sense of being stubborn, rather then not giving up


----------

